# Tank glass looks dirty



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, I set up a new freshwater tank a few weeks back and I think it might have been a saltwater tank before, not sure tho. I think that cause the glass looks like its white, maybe a calcium build up? Its only in a few spots in the tank but I can get it clean  Ive tried the magnet scrubber and ive also tried a straight edge razor blade with no luck .... please someone help me :lol:


----------



## tristan (Oct 9, 2010)

If it in fact is a calcium build up. My advice would be to empty the tank of how ever much water you need to in order to get to these spots and rub half a lemon over the affecterd areas then wipe clean, the acidic lemon juice does wonders on calcium build up. This has worked great for me when cleaning old tanks i have aquired second hand. 

Tristan.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the tank glass or is it acrylic? If it's acrylic, then it could be slightly abraded. If it's glass, it's probably minerals, as tristan says.


----------



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

Its a glass aquarium, thanks for the advise I'm going yo give that a try. I'll post my results after


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If the lemon juice isn't strong enough to clear the deposits off a saltwater aquarium, you can try the tips in this article: Getting Salt Creep Off Your Glass Aquarium

I hope that your tank is sparkling in no time. Elbow grease should pay off!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

mr clean magic erasers do wonders aswell, the original ones, not generic brand, no cleaner added type.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Love the magical magic eraser ! Have not try that on calcium build-up on glass yet. I will be super amazed if that works. Did wiped off some dried up scum with ease for me.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i have always known that if setting up a used aquarium, clean it up with plain vinegar before filling as it cleans up the mineral buildups.


----------



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

The lemon didn't work, I tried a few times. Each time Iused the lemon it looked clean but after wiping it off it went back to white grr lol. Hmm now what? Any other suggestions? Its currently running so nothing to harsh.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Maybe fill the water to the top? seems your water level is not to the top if it is running and you see dry glass. I always have evaporation and theres always hard water buildup, and I just use my mag-cleaner once in a while.. but that usually means I need to do a water change and top up.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Magic Erasers (Original) - these will remove almost anything and it can be used on plexiglass as well. These are also safe to use in tanks that have fish in them.


----------

